# Farmer Sausage recipe.... anyone ?



## conrad74 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am looking for a farmer sausage recipe- I am sure this one has numerous regional variations. The couple I have tried seem to be very simply spiced and made with finely ground pork and smoked in rings . If anyone has any recipes to share that would be great because the one at my butcher shop is a closely guarded secret !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks


----------



## bombo80 (Dec 18, 2007)

It sounds like your looking for something like Legg's breakfast sausage seasoning, or just a plain pork sausage seasoning.  We used to get one that was really good, from our grinder plate, and saw blade company.  HPS, Harvey's Pork Sausage seasoning.  It was an excellent, light, seasoning for pork sausage.  You might be able to google up a recipe, or somebody here might have one too.  Check out Debi's recipe sight.  It will be very basic, just salt pepper, some sage, paprika, and just a couple other spices, maybe.


----------



## goat (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is one I posted a while back.


Here is a recipe that I got from another forum:
* 5 pounds boned pork butts
* 8 teaspoons kosher salt
* 1 2/3 teaspoons ground white pepper
* 3 teaspoons of rubbed sage
* 1/2 teaspoons ginger
* 1 2/3 teaspoons nutmeg
* 5 teaspoons thyme
* 1 1/3 teaspoons cayenne pepper
* 1 cups ice water
This was originally for 15 lbs. so if you want to make that much, just triple everything.


----------



## pgeobc (Dec 21, 2007)

There are many varitations and some are regional. Most farmers sausages were spiced, but not terribly spicy. The following recipe has been in my family and used for pork breakfast sausage for almost 100 years:

6 Lbs. Lean Ground Pork
2 Lbs. Ground Fat Back
2&2/3 Tablespoons full Salt (not Iodized, please)
1&1/2 Tablespoons full ground black pepper
1 Tablespoon full ground Sage
1/2 teaspoon full Cayenne Pepper

Grind the meat and fat, keeping things as cold as possible, through a coarse plate. Mix the spices separately, well, and then mix into the meat and fat well. Place in frig over night. Take out in the morning and regrind through as fine a plate as desired, remixing well. Serve as patties, or:

If one were to stuff this into casings, a little water to loosen it up would be good and the spices could be mixed into the water before the water was applied

The above recipe is not too much different that one espoused on "Good Eats" some time ago.

Another recipe that has been in the family for a long time is as follows:

7 Lbs. of ground pork (70/30% to 75/25% as desired, but not too lean, as  it will ruin the sausage if it is too lean). Besides, one needs some fat remaining with which to make gravy for biscuits and gravy.
8 teaspoons full of plain salt.
4 teaspoons full of ground black pepper
2 teaspoons full of sage.

Grind and mix according to your preferences.

The recipes are fairly sedate, but good eating.


----------

